# new window display



## cookie (Sep 15, 2013)

all mineral waters...some beautiful colors when sun hits them in morning....


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 15, 2013)

Beauties!!!  How about a listing of all the embossing?  That would be a job, but what they are is important and worth bragging about.  RED Matthews


----------



## antlerman23 (Sep 15, 2013)

WOW! I would trade my entire collection for those! killer bottles, my friend!


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking good John, I gotta get mine off the shelf and in a window to really show them off....


----------



## cookie (Sep 15, 2013)

L to R.... TWITCHELL T  PHILADA, CONGRESS & EMPIRE C   CONGRESS WATER pint, GEYSER SPRING qt,   GUILFORD qt ,  MIDDLETOWN HEALING SPRINGS qt ,  CLARK & WHITE NEW YORK qt  [no C}  , SARATOGA { star ] SPRING , VICHY SPOUTING SPRING pint [ V in slug plate]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice looking bottles.


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2013)

VERY NICE!I keep my collection in front of a window..love the colors as the light shines through them!! JAMIE


----------

